# Saddle widths in inches



## Paint Me Proud (27 October 2015)

Can anyone enlighten me...

What width would a saddle be if it's 9 inches from D to D (in an albion dressage saddle)

Thanks


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (27 October 2015)

That's a rubbish way to measure a saddle.  Everyone does it differently.  Some measure from the front of the saddle level with the D rings, some measure from the D rings themselves, some don't even hold the tape measure straight.  The place where the D rings are situated varies from model to model never mind the variety from different makes of saddle.  Is there a serial number on the saddle?  Have you owned it from new?  You could contact the manufacturer to see if they have a record of the size.  That doesn't mean nobody has ever had it altered though, if you haven't owned it from new.


----------



## gemstoneflyer (27 October 2015)

I also think personally it's a bad way to measure a saddle as different manufacturers have their D rings in different places so it's not really an exact science


----------



## Paint Me Proud (27 October 2015)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			That's a rubbish way to measure a saddle.  Everyone does it differently.  Some measure from the front of the saddle level with the D rings, some measure from the D rings themselves, some don't even hold the tape measure straight.  The place where the D rings are situated varies from model to model never mind the variety from different makes of saddle.  Is there a serial number on the saddle?  Have you owned it from new?  You could contact the manufacturer to see if they have a record of the size.  That doesn't mean nobody has ever had it altered though, if you haven't owned it from new.
		
Click to expand...

It's not a saddle I own. I am in the maket for a new dressage saddle and someone has for sale an albion platinum saddle which are adjustable by the saddler so they obviously dont stamp the sadle with a width as it can change. The seller has only the inches from d to d in the advert so i assume the seller isnt sure of what width to call it. I just wondered if anyone could offer a clue to its width as I'm after a wide and was to avoid having to have it altered straight after purchase if its not the right width.


----------



## cremedemonthe (27 October 2015)

Agree with others, measuring saddles by measuring dee ring (or fall down staples) to dee ring really has no bearing on the width and I don't know why people do it, it's not the way we were taught to measure saddles. The shape and style of the tree's head and the gullet plate as well as the style of panel, amount of wear, the depth and amount of flocking in the panel can be so different from saddle to saddle and what might measure at 10 inches in one style and be classed as ex wide might be totally different in another style. Each saddler also has different ideas of where the staples or dees should be. So even 2 saddles of the same make and model can be different if made by different people. Even saddles made to templates (tree template for marking where the dee rings go)  may vary slightly when the flock is in the saddle and you won't know which saddles are hand made or bench/massed produced template made so avoid using this method of measuring a saddle or you may be disappointed when it doesn't fit.
It is more a matter of experience and judgement of eye to determine the width IF it isn't marked on the saddle anywhere as well as making a template of the horse's wither profile and offering that up under the saddle to see if it's a possible fit.
Oz-Saddler since 1988


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (27 October 2015)

If you haven't even got a photo showing exactly where she's measured from, the stated D to D measurement is totally worthless.  Just about every saddle up for sale says 8 to 9 inches D to D, people seem to measure from where they feel like and from which pair of D rings they feel like to end up with an approx 8-9" measurement.  It's pointless.  If it's the right saddle otherwise but width might be wrong and it's adjustable, I'd just buy it.  Although I'd buy it anyway and hope for the best if I wasn't sure of size.  You won't get to know what suits your horse without trying some on him and in the case of 2nd hand that often means buying them first and selling on if they're no good.  The extra cost of having this one adjusted if necessary needs to be weighed against whatever you're losing out on if you take longer waiting for the holy grail of the "perfect saddle" to come up for sale 2nd hand, and being sold by someone who appears to be trustworthy.  The amount of times I've let something apparently perfect pass by because I've got a bad vibe from the seller.


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 October 2015)

Even widths are different between makes. I had a MW Barnsby which I would say was more like an XW. My current saddle is an AH saddle and a MW (nothing like the Barnsby MW) and I just measured the two horses that wear the AH saddle for a t4 gullet and they appear to be xw-xxw!  (And it is probably right because the saddle has a wide gullet in it currently and it's far far narrower than my AH saddle). 

If it's a good price and you can sell it on, take the chance I reckon.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (28 October 2015)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			If you haven't even got a photo showing exactly where she's measured from, the stated D to D measurement is totally worthless.  Just about every saddle up for sale says 8 to 9 inches D to D, people seem to measure from where they feel like and from which pair of D rings they feel like to end up with an approx 8-9" measurement.  It's pointless.  If it's the right saddle otherwise but width might be wrong and it's adjustable, I'd just buy it.  Although I'd buy it anyway and hope for the best if I wasn't sure of size.  You won't get to know what suits your horse without trying some on him and in the case of 2nd hand that often means buying them first and selling on if they're no good.  The extra cost of having this one adjusted if necessary needs to be weighed against whatever you're losing out on if you take longer waiting for the holy grail of the "perfect saddle" to come up for sale 2nd hand, and being sold by someone who appears to be trustworthy.  The amount of times I've let something apparently perfect pass by because I've got a bad vibe from the seller.
		
Click to expand...

I have had a professional fitting which identified this brand and model as the saddle that suits him the most but i cant afford the price of a new one so am now looking at the second hand market. It's difficult to weigh up the pros and cons of each of the saddles ive seen, i'm finding it all very stessful.


----------



## cremedemonthe (28 October 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Even widths are different between makes. I had a MW Barnsby which I would say was more like an XW. My current saddle is an AH saddle and a MW (nothing like the Barnsby MW) and I just measured the two horses that wear the AH saddle for a t4 gullet and they appear to be xw-xxw!  (And it is probably right because the saddle has a wide gullet in it currently and it's far far narrower than my AH saddle). 

If it's a good price and you can sell it on, take the chance I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Yes because there's no set standard within the trade for tree makers to follow so it's open to their own interpretation so of course, each tree maker makes them in different widths for n,m,w, ex w etc. I think this is where this dee to dee measurement started up, by people desperate to try to work out what they had but it is not the way to measure saddles. 
OP if you can, get a template of your horse's wither profile, I have a explanation on how to do it if you need one plus there are webpages on certain sites with photos of where you need to template from and too. Send the template to the seller and ask them to offer it up under the saddle and photo it for you before you buy, it will give you a far more accurate idea if the saddle may fit, better still if the seller is local, go and do it yourself before you decide to narrow things down a bit, Oz


----------



## Paint Me Proud (28 October 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			Yes because there's no set standard within the trade for tree makers to follow so it's open to their own interpretation so of course, each tree maker makes them in different widths for n,m,w, ex w etc. I think this is where this dee to dee measurement started up, by people desperate to try to work out what they had but it is not the way to measure saddles. 
OP if you can, get a template of your horse's wither profile, I have a explanation on how to do it if you need one plus there are webpages on certain sites with photos of where you need to template from and too. Send the template to the seller and ask them to offer it up under the saddle and photo it for you before you buy, it will give you a far more accurate idea if the saddle may fit, better still if the seller is local, go and do it yourself before you decide to narrow things down a bit, Oz
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I already have a full template done, but good idea sending it to the sellers to photograph


----------



## cremedemonthe (28 October 2015)

Paint Me Proud said:



			Thanks, I already have a full template done, but good idea sending it to the sellers to photograph 

Click to expand...

send them a copy not the original, good luck, let us know how you got on, Oz


----------



## Paint Me Proud (28 October 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			send them a copy not the original, good luck, let us know how you got on, Oz
		
Click to expand...

lol dont worry i wont send the original 

It is truly a nightmare trying to but a second hand saddle but i'm determined to find the one we need amongst all the dross


----------



## cremedemonthe (29 October 2015)

Paint Me Proud said:



			lol dont worry i wont send the original 

It is truly a nightmare trying to but a second hand saddle but i'm determined to find the one we need amongst all the dross
		
Click to expand...

lol and there is a lot of dross!


----------

